# ATT00010.txt attachments from mac.com



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I have been corresponding with a person over email that has an address at Mac.com. Every response I get back from this person is simply my email transcript plus an attachment named "ATT00010.txt" that contains their response rather than the response being in the email body itself.

This is the only email address that has every response stored in an attached text file. I don't know if this is a Mac.com only issue or if it might be related to her email client.

What could be causing this?

I am using Outlook 2003 on Windows XP SP2.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

Can you ask her which client is using? maybe it's just some wrong setup in her client... If you can give me this info, I can tell what to modify in her client. by the way, I noticed that when I receive emails from Outlook, I have the text both in the mail and in a txt file attached, don't know why..


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Her email client is mac.com which, she says, automatically turns original replies into attachments. :4-dontkno


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

please, ask her if she is using the webmail of mac.com or a client application like Mail or Entourage... I need to know where the problem can be... if you want, you can try to send me your email address in a private message, and i will send you a test email with my .mac account, just to see if it's a problem in some server setting or simply in a wrong configuration of her account..


----------

